# Can I switch kibble during/after rice and chicken detox?



## snowygirl (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi, I am the mom of a 3 month old chihuahua mix. In the 3 weeks she has been with us I have seen her stools vary back and forth from pretty firm to very soft and then to extremely runny and pudding-like (this last was yesterday). I started her on rice and chicken today and aside from her early morning bm (before the rice and chicken), no poops today. My issue is this: She is currently on Bil-Jac Puppy and after recently delving into this topic, I have decided to switch her to Wellness Just for Puppies. Can I skip putting her back on the Bil-Jac since I don't think it's very good and she is reacting poorly to it anyway, and just start adding the Wellness to the rice/chix mixture? Of course I would do this gradually--maybe over a week? I have read that you should start adding the regular food to the rice/chix, but since we are switching anyway, I would like to eliminate the Bil-Jac. Thanks!


----------

